# Crested Butte winter car camping



## Stevo (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey - the missus and I want to go ski at CB for a few days. Anyone know of any places to car camp in the winter?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Go up there and look for a guy named ****** or mike.. That cat has been camping all winter up there for the past decade or so..   

I have never been hollered at if I was up by the cement creek trailhead, just dont park at the end.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Don't sleep in the car in any of the town parking lots. I got an expensive parking ticket in the middle of the night doing that. 

I'd say drink Pabst at "Talk of the Town" and then park the van at one of the big condo complexes.

I think "Talk of the Town" is the only bar I've been to where the bartender was drunker than I was (years ago...don't want to get the current one in trouble).


----------



## bluelion (Jun 5, 2007)

*******(aka Mikey Shorts in CB) Says*

Just read this post to Mikey. He says if you're a chick, you should definitely camp at Walrod trailhead near the end of Cement Ck Road and he wont bitch at you for not helping to shovel the parking spot. If you're not a chick, you're out of luck.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I bet mike has a ton of snow to throw this winter...

Yea he goes as mike... homie... Is this who you are talkin about???

A true livin legend..


----------



## bluelion (Jun 5, 2007)

*No Other!*

Couldn't you tell from the response that it was him?


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

Yea I knew... I just love that pic!

Is he here in bv or over in the butte? It is about time for a cabin night and I need to get ahold of him..


----------



## bluelion (Jun 5, 2007)

*TechnoMikey*

No worries. Mikey always shows up when & where he's needed! Ask him about the Telluride tickets sometime.

Actually, we're housemates with Mikey here in CB. No, he doesn't have a room in the house, just a corner. He still sleeps in his spot on Cement Ck.

If you want to send me a private message with your email addr I'll pass it along to Mikey. He's becoming ever so civilized. Here's a picture you never expected to see:


----------

